# Canon Loyalty Program



## iresq (Jan 10, 2012)

Wish I had seen this sooner.

Canon Loyalty Program | Canon Customer Loyalty Programs


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't feel too bad, it's not been so easy to find. Canon itself doesn't publish anything, you have to ask specifically about it. 
If you have a lot of canon gear it's also really worth while to check out the Canon Professional Services program. Canon Professional Services - Homepage


----------



## Overread (Jan 10, 2012)

It's also something that only runs in the USA, as far as I know its not run by any of the other localised canon distribution groups. We don't actually have all that much talk (that I recall seeing) on this forum about the topic, however there is a great FAQ on the subject to be found here: Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Tony9006 (Jan 10, 2012)

Excellent information. THANKS!


----------



## johncam (Nov 2, 2012)

I hope this is real


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 2, 2012)

Overread said:
			
		

> It's also something that only runs in the USA, as far as I know its not run by any of the other localised canon distribution groups. We don't actually have all that much talk (that I recall seeing) on this forum about the topic, however there is a great FAQ on the subject to be found here: Canon Digital Photography Forums



Isn't CPN (Canon Professional Network) for European members?


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might be, but far as I know it doesn't operate the trade in discount offers that the CPS does for the USA - if it does then its significantly more limited to only professional professionals as I've never heard of it in Europe.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 2, 2012)

im not too sure about this.. did anyone actually read that article? the grammar is terrible, and it is worded like it was written by someone that speaks English as a third language. I would be skeptical at best. not to mention the page seems to offer no contact information of any kind.


----------



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

Canon Digital Photography Forums

There is loads of info on it over on POTN - honestly I'm sometimes surprised its never mentioned here on TPF


----------



## Dao (Nov 2, 2012)

My 7D was purchased via that program.  It is 20% off the refurbished price on the Canon USA site.  (Plus tax and maybe shipping)
Not all cameras are on the list and it subject to availability. (5Dmk2 was not in stock at the time when I purchase my 7D)
The camera came in a whitebox with all the accessories like in the retail box.  The body itself looks like new (I could not tell the difference) and it has about 2 thousand clicks.  (There are people reported their camera has less than 50 clicks when arrived, so your miles may vary)
It has 90 days warranty from Canon USA.  But if I am not mistaken, someone were able to get additional warranty from 3rd party companies.  (Not 100% positive, need to check)


I had a defective EOS film camera and they allow to trade that for digital EOS.   Also, people go to craiglist or ebay and spend 5 to 10 bucks to buy a defective Canon cam so that they can get a refurbished cam from Canon via this program.


----------

